# Next MI Dendrobatid Society Meeting 11/29 - Sunday



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The next MI Dendrobatid Society Meeting will be held on Sunday, November 29th at the MSU Botany Greenhouse on North Campus (map of campus - MSU Campus Maps - Michigan State University )










The meeting will start at noon, and run till we feel like leaving. Please bring some sort of snack or drink. 

Post what you have for sale/trade/wanted, etc.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Darn! That is the day of my 10 year high school reunion. I can't come. But Tony may decide to come. Maybe bring a local frogger or two. HAve fun! Maybe I can make the next one.


----------



## frogphysicist (Jul 14, 2008)

Haha... my 10yr reunion is the night before, but I am skipping that for a Rob Zombie concert.

Definitely hoping to come out, I haven't been to a meeting since... last Nov when it was at MSU I believe. Will we be doing the sub thing again, or just bring to share?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll be there! I've got some leucs I'm wanting to sell (about 9 of them for $35 each).


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ill be there.

I have 5 Fine Spot Azureus close to adult size that Im looking to sell for $60 each. PM me with an email address and I can provide pics.


----------



## rpj211 (May 19, 2009)

I'll be there.

Rich


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

If anyone is interested I also have (2) 75g tanks that need to go (along with one iron stand that could go with), a 56g cube with stand, and a couple smaller tanks. If you are interested PM me... all have been used for both fish and frogs, so they do all hold water if you want to add a water feature or use as an aquarium.


----------



## Mtupup (Oct 16, 2009)

sorry if this information is already out there, but I'm just curious as to what goes on at these meetings? I'll probably try and make it to this one and get more involved...

Being stuck in the UP for 6 years, I really wish there was a community with this kind of shared interest. 

Thanks in advance,
Matt


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Also wanted to add, I also have (2) 48" HO T5 fixtures, a 29g with glass top, and a 20g with glass top and a metal stand that can hold both for sale.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I won't be going (have an orchid show in Midland that weekend). 

If you need any plants, feel free to order them through josh as usual and I'll make sure they get to you at the meeting. But, you'll need to do that by Thanksgiving, I won't have time (or even be around) on Friday or Saturday to pack plants.

Still looking for some mossies if anybody has them.

Rob


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

littlefrog said:


> I won't be going (have an orchid show in Midland that weekend).
> 
> If you need any plants, feel free to order them through josh as usual and I'll make sure they get to you at the meeting. But, you'll need to do that by Thanksgiving, I won't have time (or even be around) on Friday or Saturday to pack plants.
> 
> ...


I wont be able to make it either, but will see you at the orchid show! Cheers!


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

As always I got to ask what kind of froglets might be for sale at this meeting.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I could bring some P. Aurotaenia Narrow Banded Froglets if anyone is interested.
If you do have an interest please sent me a PM

Kurt


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I just noticed that there was a typo on this thread - the meeting will be on the 29th, this Sunday, as stated in the mailing email. John accidently double booked the greenhouse. If you are not receiving emails from the mailing list, please PM me your email address and I'll add you.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

If anybody wants some azureus froglets for cheap I'll drive up but I just drove in from Orlando, Fl and I'm not really in the mood for more driving.

Er, as much as I love all of you and the meetings and stuff.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, the meeting was small, but fun.

All of your missed my awesome brownies:


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Zach better be bringing me leftover brownies tomorrow...

Sorry I had to miss this one. Was sleeping from driving back all night last night. I'll be at the next one.


----------



## bennytec (Aug 4, 2008)

Brownies were great. Was a good time see ya next meeting.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

so do you really have fine spots for sale or is that just false advertising on the brownies? lol


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I really do have fine spots for sale... 4 left, all are pretty close to adult size now. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys I've missed the meeting. I've been out of the hobby for a while. I decided to leave the working man's world and became a student again. I'm at MSU as a student now and I'm about to graduate in March. I'm ready to start attending meetings again and hopefully set something up so I can have some PDFs again! I'm so excited. Please feel free to contact me with anything anyone has for sale and any meetings that I may be able to attend.

These meetings are in the greenhouse? I am in the PSS building all day every day.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The meetings are all over the place - we typically hold the last one of the year in the Botany Greenhouse on MSU campus. 

If you're not on the mailing list, please pm me your email and I'll add you.


----------

